# An odd request



## ollieholmes (Feb 17, 2006)

Does anyone still have on their hard drive any of the videos that i put up on here for people to download? Sadly my computer crashed and i lost them all before i could back them up. I cant go back to my thread with them in and download them for some odd reason. 
If you do is there any way you could post them up on this thread please.


----------



## ollieholmes (Feb 17, 2006)

In fact i have just noticed i cannot download any videos, can anyone suggest why i cant.


----------



## R988 (Feb 17, 2006)

I can download them fine


----------



## ollieholmes (Feb 17, 2006)

Is there any way you could download them and then atach them here for me please?


----------



## R988 (Feb 19, 2006)

I Zipped them up so I dont have to upload them all individually if that's ok


----------



## ollieholmes (Feb 20, 2006)

Thank you, i was able to sort out the problems i was having and download them.


----------



## Aggie08 (Feb 24, 2006)

I downloaded that file too. Are they supposed to have sound or is my quicktime player retarded? Good videos, by the way.


----------



## ollieholmes (Mar 5, 2006)

They should all have sound.


----------

